# What's next, per Sigma Rumors site



## ScottyP (May 17, 2014)

This is an interesting site to check in on every once in a while. 

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/05/whats-coming/

Supposedly a 24mm and a supertelephoto coming next?


----------



## 9VIII (May 17, 2014)

A new supertele from Sigma would be the real test of the new global vision line. Making good lenses is one thing, but making lenses on the level of a big white is a whole 'nother story.

How many lenses are sharpest at maximum aperture? Not many, and every MkII Big White.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 18, 2014)

9VIII said:


> A new supertele from Sigma would be the real test of the new global vision line. Making good lenses is one thing, but making lenses on the level of a big white is a whole 'nother story.
> 
> How many lenses are sharpest at maximum aperture? Not many, and every MkII Big White.



Not to mention AF....


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2014)

9VIII said:


> A new supertele from Sigma would be the real test of the new global vision line. Making good lenses is one thing, but making lenses on the level of a big white is a whole 'nother story.
> 
> How many lenses are sharpest at maximum aperture? Not many, and every MkII Big White.



+1


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2014)

Unless they show that AF is working properly, they can be as optically phenomenal they want. I will not even think about getting another Sigma until my 50 Art is fixed and both it and the 35 Art performs consistently over time. To compete with a Great White, they have to do something they have never done before and I have my doubts that they will manage.


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Unless they show that AF is working properly, they can be as optically phenomenal they want. I will not even think about getting another Sigma until my 50 Art is fixed and both it and the 35 Art performs consistently over time. To compete with a Great White, they have to do something they have never done before and I have my doubts that they will manage.



I have a sigma 70-200 2.8 HSM that I've used to shoot a ton of basketball and the AF works great. Their 120-300 2.8 is pretty much universally regarded as an outstanding lens, especially for the money. I've been looking forward to Sigma getting into the super tele prime segment for a while now because the Canon/Nikon offerings are obscenely overpriced and it would be nice to see some decent competition at more reasonable price points. 

Sigma doesn't need to compete directly with Canon/Nikon super teles metric for metric, they just need to make them ~95% as good for ~half the price. Their target market isn't so much the rich dilettante who just automatically buys the most expensive thing or the working professional wildlife photographer (lol, all five of them), but more the hobbyist who wants to be able to take pictures of birds and airplanes and stuff without taking out a second mortgage. The overwhelming popularity of the Tammy 150-600 proves that there are a ton of people out there who want a lens that's "good enough", gets them the reach they need for their hobby with decent IQ, and doesn't leave them living in a refrigerator box under a bridge. If Sigma puts out a 500 or 600 f4 OS for ~6-7k I guarantee it would sell, even if its not quite as sharp wide open or the AF isn't quite as tight as the Canon version. Extra points if they rework their TC's to optically match. Even more points if they come integrated like the Canon 200-400 f4


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2014)

Steve said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they show that AF is working properly, they can be as optically phenomenal they want. I will not even think about getting another Sigma until my 50 Art is fixed and both it and the 35 Art performs consistently over time. To compete with a Great White, they have to do something they have never done before and I have my doubts that they will manage.
> ...


I am sure it will sell and I am happy for everyone who gets a working copy. I wold not carry a lens into the mountains, the forests or anywhere else, if I can´t trust its AF, no matter how much of a bargain it was. 

So far, with the 35 and 50 Arts and 2 rounds of 150 f2.8 Macro lenses, I have a 100% fail rate with Sigma´s AF. I am happy for you, that you have been more fortunate and most of all that you´re not a rich dilettante ...


----------



## 9VIII (May 20, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Unless they show that AF is working properly, they can be as optically phenomenal they want. I will not even think about getting another Sigma until my 50 Art is fixed and both it and the 35 Art performs consistently over time. To compete with a Great White, they have to do something they have never done before and I have my doubts that they will manage.



Oh I can just about guarantee the autofocus won't be significantly better than previous lenses. I have doubts that it's possible outside of use on a brand native body.
I wonder if anyone has done experiments to see whether or not Sigma lenses work better on Sigma bodies?
Those guys really just need to release something in the 70D range.

Given that I'm very much amateur, if they can reach near enough to the same optical performance I'll forgive a bit of AF inconsistency for a few thousand dollars.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (May 20, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Given that I'm very much amateur, if they can reach near enough to the same optical performance I'll forgive a bit of AF inconsistency for a few thousand dollars.



+1


----------



## Menace (May 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > A new supertele from Sigma would be the real test of the new global vision line. Making good lenses is one thing, but making lenses on the level of a big white is a whole 'nother story.
> ...



+1 and reduction in weight


----------

